# Subaru Forums?



## J.Walker (Mar 24, 2007)

Any suggestions on Forums like Arborsit that discuss Subaru cars? I just bought a used Forester for my daughter. I need to educate myself.
Hmm...Foresters... sounds like something do do with wood or chainsaws!


----------



## Sprig (Mar 24, 2007)

J.Walker said:


> Any suggestions on Forums like Arborsit that discuss Subaru cars? I just bought a used Forester for my daughter. I need to educate myself.
> Hmm...Foresters... sounds like something do do with wood or chainsaws!



Go Google, there is a huge number of Subaru sites with loyal followings, owners forum etc. etc., they are great cars imo having owned two in the past, one a Chaser and the other and old 4x4 stationwagon. That little four-wheel drive, though gutless as hell, would be out on the roads passing all the ditched SUV's and trucks in over a foot of slush, *sigh* I miss it


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 24, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Go Google, there is a huge number of Subaru sites with loyal followings, owners forum etc. etc., they are great cars imo having owned two in the past, one a Chaser and the other and old 4x4 stationwagon. That little four-wheel drive, though gutless as hell, would be out on the roads passing all the ditched SUV's and trucks in over a foot of slush, *sigh* I miss it



Thanks Sprig been reading at Forum Subaru.... Just looking for suggestions on various sites. I'd rather be hanging out here at Arboristsite.


----------



## mryb (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a '93 Legacy with 218,000 miles on. The dealer said its good for 500,000...Rick


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 26, 2007)

*girlfriend is on her third or 4th forester.*

after they fixed the pistons around '03 they are good to go.this '07 is awesome.i'm tempted to buy one when the 84 tercel wagon dies but i don't think it ever will.


----------



## mryb (Jul 20, 2007)

The subaru just took a crap. 226,000 miles & the crank broke. I'd still buy another one though...Rick


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Jul 20, 2007)

I like www.nasioc.com

not sure if the address will show up so search for "nasioc"

stands for north american subaru impreza owners club

mostly turbo wrx info but a lot of other subaru info too

hope that helps


----------



## pinerider (Sep 26, 2007)

www.subaruforester.org is a little more mature than the nasioc site, not so much mod talk, you might enjoy it a little better. I have an 06 Forester, love it.
Our new forester at work was in need of a new vehicle, I highly recommended a Forester, he bought a Volvo instead!


----------



## hamradio (Oct 23, 2007)

subdriven.com

Never been there, but a part of one of the forums I hang out at (vwvortex).


----------



## hamradio (Oct 23, 2007)

meh, nevermind, just checked it out, not that busy there.


----------

